
Creepy Code Collection - signa11
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/CreepyCodeCollection
======
al2o3cr
Notably missing from the list: the 100-language quine.

[https://github.com/mame/quine-relay](https://github.com/mame/quine-relay)

